# Howdy! Millin' Time!



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally got an opportunity to get the mills out again. My Dad got us a job to mill a pecan for a friend of his so we had to get things back in operation. Here we are making "practice" cuts at the farm a few weeks ago.


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow!

Great looking log.
Good to see you posting again.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!

Good to see ya around! Nice practice too!




.


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice. 
I am looking forward to getting a mill and slabbin some logs.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's the tree we did this weekend. We counted about 130 rings.

















Pic of the bark. I've never seen a pecan with bark this thick. Not sure exactly which type it is but it's definitely a pecan of some sort.







setting up


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)

progress photos


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 1, 2010)

Remember that pecan haul you got.Awesome.
How did the 84 perform for you ?
+1 Good to see you back posting


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)

The guy we were milling for wanted everything milled so we tore into the root ball. Not too bad but we did find a little compacted dirt inclusions. Nothing the chain grinder won't fix. The slab is actually in better shape than what it looks like in this picture.






Good times! 

We'll go back in a few weeks and finish the root ball and some of the limb crotches.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 1, 2010)

Gumnuts said:


> Remember that pecan haul you got.Awesome.
> How did the 84 perform for you ?
> +1 Good to see you back posting



Yep- the "practice" log was from that haul. It's still in decent shape. A few little soft spots but the character and spalting makes up for them. Nothing epoxy won't fix anyhow.

The 84s are running great- we have 3 of them now.

Thanks!


----------



## BobL (Mar 1, 2010)

Whoo - Hoo , looks like you're back with avengance!


Seeing these two shots in sequence had me blinking.









It looks like the mill metamorphoses from the Granberg to the GB mid slab but I see they are different slabs - it must nice to have two mills with different bar lengths like that to swing in as needed.

Cheers


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome as always and great to see you back!!


----------



## mtngun (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice to have you back and I especially appreciate the set up pic on that long log.

I have a question about your .325 milling chain but rather than hijack this thread I'll send you a pm.


----------



## jimdad07 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been following yours and BobL's work on here since I joined AS to get an education on milling, freehanding right now but not for long. Anyhow, real cool to see some up-to-date work from you. Nice job!!


----------



## DRB (Mar 1, 2010)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


>



Nice 

How wide and long are these boards?


----------



## smithie55 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad to see Aggie on the mill, and as always great post good pics,
Beautiful wood.
Hey Aggie, do you know what the guy is going to use the wood for?


----------



## Ted J (Mar 1, 2010)

Jared,
Good to see you posting. Looks like you had a handfull there, nice pics. Thanks for sharing.
Ted


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks.



BobL said:


> Whoo - Hoo , looks like you're back with avengance!
> 
> 
> Seeing these two shots in sequence had me blinking.
> ...





That is actually the same slab, but you are correct about the 2 mills. We needed to run the Alaskan mill some but it wouldn't make the full cut.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 2, 2010)

DRB said:


> Nice
> 
> How wide and long are these boards?


32"-36" x 16'


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 2, 2010)

smithie55 said:


> Glad to see Aggie on the mill, and as always great post good pics,
> Beautiful wood.
> Hey Aggie, do you know what the guy is going to use the wood for?



Don't know yet. We'll eventually build something out of it for him.


----------



## BobL (Mar 2, 2010)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> That is actually the same slab, but you are correct about the 2 mills. We needed to run the Alaskan mill some but it wouldn't make the full cut.



Tis too now that I look at it. It's almost as if you push the Granberg hard enough it grows into a GB??

How many tanks of fuel to make the 16' cut?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 2, 2010)

BobL said:


> Tis too now that I look at it. It's almost as if you push the Granberg hard enough it grows into a GB??
> 
> How many tanks of fuel to make the 16' cut?



LOL.

About 1 1/4- 1 1/2 depending on how close to the heart we were.


----------



## BobL (Mar 2, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Nice to have you back and I especially appreciate the set up pic on that long log.
> 
> I have a question about your .325 milling chain but rather than hijack this thread I'll send you a pm.



This sounds like something that might interest a few others as well?


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow...huge tree. OK...I'll ask the stupid question. 
How did you know what kind of tree it was? It looks like it's been dead in the air, or on the ground for awhile. Without leaves or bark...how was it identified?


----------



## mtngun (Mar 2, 2010)

BobL said:


> This sounds like something that might interest a few others as well?


I asked Aggie which flavor of .325 chain he prefers for milling. Answer: Carlton K3C, if it is still available, or any semi-chisel full comp non-bumper link.

I found it on the Carlton website, but haven't found an online dealer for loops. 

Not a big deal, as I am still toying with lo-pro, but I'm keeping the .325 option in mind if the lo-pro doesn't work out.


----------



## Rob D (Mar 2, 2010)

That looked a lovely straight flat first cut you had set up on there


----------



## 820wards (Mar 3, 2010)

Aggie,

Good to see that you and your Dad are back at milling again. I like seeing those big slabs being milled. Thanks for the pictures.

jerry-


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow.

That's some great work. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BlueRider (Mar 3, 2010)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Pic of the bark. I've never seen a pecan with bark this thick. Not sure exactly which type it is but it's definitely a pecan of some sort.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pecan is the squash of the tree world, it will hybridize at the drop of a hat. so besides all the known cultivars grown in orcards it is estmated that the different types could well exceed 1000. If the tree you milled is a wild pecan there is really no way of knowing what it really is or even what it is a cross of. But as the saying goes it's all pink on the inside.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 3, 2010)

BlueRider said:


> aggiewoodbutchr said:
> 
> 
> > Pic of the bark. I've never seen a pecan with bark this thick. Not sure exactly which type it is but it's definitely a pecan of some sort.
> ...


----------



## headleyj (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll ask another stupid question: I thought GB _meant_ Granberg....so what's GB stand for then?

so you had to use both mills? The alaskan and the what? Is one just wider than the other?

Sorry, kinda new to milling but want to know..thanks.


----------



## BobL (Mar 3, 2010)

headleyj said:


> I'll ask another stupid question: I thought GB _meant_ Granberg....so what's GB stand for then?
> 
> so you had to use both mills? The alaskan and the what? Is one just wider than the other?
> 
> Sorry, kinda new to milling but want to know..thanks.



GB = Griffth & Berrens
It's not the mill that's wider it's the bar.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 4, 2010)

BobL said:


> GB = Griffth & Berrens
> It's not the mill that's wider it's the bar.



What he said. The Alaskan is made by Granberg International based in CA. GB is out of Australia.

My Dad's Alaskan will accept up to a 66" bar and my GB (or what started it's life as a GB) will take up to a 72" in this configuration.


----------



## headleyj (Mar 4, 2010)

got it - man that confused me


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 15, 2010)

*Stihl Day!!!*

My Dad and I did a demonstration at a local Stihl dealer this weekend. We had a good time and sold some slabs right off the log to our surprise.

Good times!


----------



## headleyj (Apr 15, 2010)

that's awesome man - flat out awesome. I'd be lyin if I said I never thought of contacting my Husky dealer for somethin similar once I get the hang of it - damn i need to get to millin!!!


----------



## mtngun (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice slabs ! 

Thanks for the pics, Aggie.


----------

